# Welding



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 8, 2019)

As an early B-day present to myself I have bought the Harbor Freight Titanium unlimited 200 amp multi prosses welder. I had to pre buy it a couple weeks ago and this morning I got the call that it's in. 
I learned to weld in high school in the mid 70's but that was oxy-acetylene and I haven't done that in more than 30 years. I've always wanted to mig weld since we had a demonstration in high school.
One of my nephews welds and has done a few small jobs for me. He is going to help me learn the basics.
I'll be picking up a tank of argon mix this week.


----------



## ppine (Apr 8, 2019)

All of the men in my family know how to weld, except one brother. 
We all have been white collar guys some of the time. My uncle is a retired metal sculptor, that taught art in college. He is very popular on a ranch or farm. My other brother is a blacksmith but does mostly decorative stuff like gates, furniture and store fronts. 
I took welding in college at the ag school. 
When you make things out of metal they will last longer than any of us on the forum. You did good.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 8, 2019)

Originally I wanted the Vulcan 220 but I found out it would need a 220 volt 50amp circuit actually both units need 220 volt 50 amps and there is no way to get 50 amp to my garage. Both units can also be used with 120 volt 15 amp but since I won't be able to use the full capacity Vulcan 220 I decide the Titanium 200 running on 120 volt 15 amp would be a better choice for me.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Apr 8, 2019)

ppine said:


> All of the men in my family know how to weld



Taught wife & daughter how to MIG weld, which is pretty much push the button & aim.

This was back before the flash lens - they still talk about the neck-nod to flip the helmet down.

Should be mandatory for everyone in high school, IMO.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 8, 2019)

I went with the Vulcan helmet too.


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 8, 2019)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> As an early B-day present to myself




Happy Birthday! =D>


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 9, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> lckstckn2smknbrls said:
> 
> 
> > As an early B-day present to myself
> ...


Thank you.
It's actually on May 24th


----------



## BillPlayfoot (Apr 11, 2019)

Mig welding is easy once you learn how to dial in your machine. 
I have an old Snap-On mig welder that I bought new in 1987. I can dial that machine to do amazing welds.


----------



## gnappi (Apr 14, 2019)

Funny how stories stick with you...

A guy answered an ad for a welder. The pay was listed at $15-30 an hour.
The employer asked him to make two beads with a mig welder.
The first one was ugly with a lot of splatter.
The second bead was perfect in a straight line with equally spaced weld marks.
The employer asked "What gives? Your beads are totally different."
The guy interviewing for the job said "The first one is a $15 dollar weld. The second one is a $30 weld."

My welds never progressed past the minimum wage level


----------



## overboard (Apr 14, 2019)

I can't weld and seem to have small projects here and there that need welding, I do have a couple of buddies that can weld and they take care of what I need. Without those buddies I would have bought a welder a long time ago and learned to weld, very useful to have when needed.


----------



## handyandy (Apr 17, 2019)

Now that I've had welders for the past few years I would hate to go without them. I haven't been able to put much trust into the harbor freight welders. I've been really happy with the hobart and it was pretty well priced for coming with a spool gun too. Why can't you run a 220v circuit to your garage? Heck in the college years when I was in a rental home I made an extension cord with 10/3 cable I would pull the stove out and plug into it's outlet and run the cord to the garage to run my old lincoln tig welder.


----------



## thedude (Apr 17, 2019)

handyandy said:


> Now that I've had welders for the past few years I would hate to go without them. I haven't been able to put much trust into the harbor freight welders. I've been really happy with the hobart and it was pretty well priced for coming with a spool gun too. Why can't you run a 220v circuit to your garage? Heck in the college years when I was in a rental home I made an extension cord with 10/3 cable I would pull the stove out and plug into it's outlet and run the cord to the garage to run my old lincoln tig welder.


Hell, some have the dryer IN the garage....

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 18, 2019)

The power panel is in the basement back right corner of the house the garage is in the front left corner. The basement is a finished apartment which is rented out. We have a gas dryer.


----------



## handyandy (Apr 23, 2019)

is the stove electric?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 23, 2019)

handyandy said:


> is the stove electric?


No.


----------

